

How to Track NBA Player Movements in Python - savvas_tj
http://savvastjortjoglou.com/nba-play-by-play-movements.html

======
bmoresbest55
This is pretty great. I did not realize the NBA kept this type of data on
games. I wonder if the MLB, NFL or NHL do the same thing. Very cool
regardless.

